# 2014 Felt AR FRD frame BB question



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, I've just bought a 2014 AR FRD frame and now I'm looking to run Shimano 6800 cranks in it.
Can anyone suggest a good converter. I hear the bearings and adaptors that come with the frame are not great.
I hate creak!

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Richard AR1 said:


> Hi, I've just bought a 2014 AR FRD frame and now I'm looking to run Shimano 6800 cranks in it.
> Can anyone suggest a good converter. I hear the bearings and adaptors that come with the frame are not great.
> I hate creak!
> Thanks


I'd suggest you run the bearings and adaptors that come with the frameset for Shimano cranks and be sure to install the adaptors with anti-seize to prevent creaks.

If that is not suitable, the Wheels Manufacturing, Enduro, KCNC, Token, Reset, and other adaptors without a constant 42mm diameter O.D. will work. I've had good luck with Enduro and the KCNC unit on my own bikes. I'm going to use a KCNC adapter in my AR FRD until I get the resources to finish up a new Enduro-bearinged design of our own.

-SD


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I'd suggest you run the bearings and adaptors that come with the frameset for Shimano cranks and be sure to install the adaptors with anti-seize to prevent creaks.
> 
> If that is not suitable, the Wheels Manufacturing, Enduro, KCNC, Token, Reset, and other adaptors without a constant 42mm diameter O.D. will work. I've had good luck with Enduro and the KCNC unit on my own bikes. I'm going to use a KCNC adapter in my AR FRD until I get the resources to finish up a new Enduro-bearinged design of our own.
> 
> -SD


Thanks Dave, I like the look of the KCNC adapter, will that work even though Felt have put that internal carbon sleeve side the BB channel on the 2014 FRD ?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Richard AR1 said:


> Thanks Dave, I like the look of the KCNC adapter, will that work even though Felt have put that internal carbon sleeve side the BB channel on the 2014 FRD ?


I'm not sure if every adapter design they have will work. You need the one with the 42mm O.D. bearing shoulder area and a reduced threaded center section.
I'm going to use a KCNC adapter in my AR FRD until I get the resources to finish up a new Enduro-bearinged design of our own.
I have a KCNC adapter in my F1 PR now and it has been inaudible and functionally faultless.
-SD


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*kcnc adaptor*



SuperdaveFelt said:


> I'm not sure if every adapter design they have will work. You need the one with the 42mm O.D. bearing shoulder area and a reduced threaded center section.
> I'm going to use a KCNC adapter in my AR FRD until I get the resources to finish up a new Enduro-bearinged design of our own.
> I have a KCNC adapter in my F1 PR now and it has been inaudible and functionally faultless.
> -SD


Hi Dave, I just got mine.Do you use grease on the bracket where the rubber 'o' rings contact the inside of the frame?
Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Richard AR1 said:


> Hi Dave, I just got mine.Do you use grease on the bracket where the rubber 'o' rings contact the inside of the frame?
> Thanks


I use anti-sieze.
-SD


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*FRD rear brake.*



SuperdaveFelt said:


> I use anti-sieze.
> -SD


Hi, is the FRD frame designed to have the outer rear brake cable run through the inside of the frame or just the inner cable?

Thanks


----------

